# Please review my site



## Sweetamber80 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi guys, I've almost finish my portfolio site and I would like your opinon. The adress is :

*Filmare Nunta*


----------



## CherylL (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice website.  I liked your wedding videos.  Liked the jump cuts on the first one.


----------



## Mully (Mar 3, 2013)

Like the site ...get rid of the music, you don't need it and it is distracting.


----------

